

MacBook Air Vertical Dock - tdfx
http://hengedocks.com/products/macbook-air

======
mmgutz
Here's a $1.99 solution
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50107051/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50107051/)

Holds MBP, Air and fits any decor.

~~~
pkaye
What about the charging cable?

------
kylelibra
Not compatible with thunderbolt would be a deal breaker for me.

~~~
kolev
Yeah. It's good that I read the note in time otherwise I would have wasted
$70.

